# Why Do females abuse my car ?



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

really have had it up to here now  with my girlfriends habits in my car !! if its not sausage roll flakes or crisp packets stuffed in door pocket or the dirty footprints on the sills , hand prints on the windows really the list goes on and oh the constant slamming of the doors why do women do this ??? its not a tank love !!!

and all i seem to get wen i have a moan is "live a little its only a car" lol this pisses me right off 

anyone else with the same problem ??


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

No cos I would have rid of her (unless she was filth of course).


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Wait until you've got a couple of kids , that's when it really kicks off


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Try eating a sausage roll or eating a bag of crisps when in bed, she'll soon get the message and if she doesn't, smack her backside when you get near her after she slams the door. When she complains about either of these things tell her to "live a little". 

Or you could just get shot of her and find someone else who appreciates a car or your feelings a bit more.


----------



## nickness (Oct 16, 2012)

Wait until your mum borrows your pride and joy, dents it and tells you don't worry its only a little one? :wall:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

i would be having a word with her and telling her its not acceptable.

Failing that start doing something that really annoys her.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Have you actually mentioned to her about it? When I got with Neil he told me he didn't want people in his car, which was a rule I adopted pretty quickly too lol
I didn't need telling about slamming the car doors though, I think that was something Dad had programmed into me at a young age.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

give her an ultimatum it's your bloody car mate grow some :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Tell her straight, respect my car, or no nookie.

Depending how good you are at nookie, this could of course totally back fire...


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Show her the pimp hand!


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Show her the pimp hand!


There have been many many correct answers to this thread however the above seems most appropriate.....


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Instead of a sausauge roll Get her to eat a saveloy


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Wish the problem was only with the wife/girlfriend 
When you have a wife 4kids 2dogs and live in a little village crumbs on the seat is nothing pmsl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

If someone slams my door I say to them "did you close that door?" Some are actually thick enough to open and close it again though lol


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Suggest she sees a nutritionist. Pastry and crisps sound like a poor combination..... Unless She's a size 8 gymnast who can eat what she likes and never gains weight.

Explain to her that the car manufacturer has spent millions of dollars developing a door whitch doesn't need to be slammed, and then demonstrate how it works with a gentle push.

Or be a gentleman and open her door for her....


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

my girlfriend slams my door... she drives a corsa which you need to slam the door on but it drives me up the wall when she slams the door on my golf and nearly puts the window through!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Seriously you lot need to get a grip, once you have children then you'll realise a messy missus is nothing lol

Still think she needs to feel through strength of the pimp hand.


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

Tell her to get the bus, or if out of hours a taxi.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

..Birds usually eat due to boredom


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

if it didnt get dirty, you would have nothing to clean! at least it gives you an excuse to spend time on the car cleaning up her mess!!!!

+1 on the kids i have 2 girls and they like drawing pictures on the windows with their sticky hands, usually the day after i have spent hours cleaning it lol


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> ..Birds usually eat due to boredom


That's the polite way of saying she's not getting enough....:lol:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

One thing I can fathom, is the mess women bring in with their shoes...
Given that women's shoes are generally flat pumps or heels, neither have grippy stuff on the bottom to trap debris in.... Yet her side of the car is almost always covered in tiny stones and grit.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Pimp hand FTW

However I've not got a 2 1/2 and 2 month old so crisps,sausage rolls and drinks in car are part of the cause


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Try having a three and a four year old plus an eleven stone Mastiff in the car. Crisps and pastry crumbs will be the least of your worries lol


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

streaky said:


> Try having a three and a four year old plus an eleven stone Mastiff in the car. Crisps and pastry crumbs will be the least of your worries lol


Nothing a good old hoover won't fix lol


----------



## MJI4742 (May 18, 2011)

I have the same problem so now she has her own car. Although this is much better I still get to clean it so I take all the crisp bags and rubbish into the utility room and leave them there and wait for the reaction :devil:. after all it work both ways.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Seriously you lot need to get a grip, once you have children then you'll realise a messy missus is nothing lol
> 
> Still think she needs to feel through strength of the pimp hand.


Again, a man who knows his sheeez


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

My wife and daughter haven't been in my car in two years lol they only go in the family car


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Is she dirty in the back seat ??..........................................


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think it may be time for trading up


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

One clumsy wife, one suitcase sized handbag, one real brushed aluminium passenger side dash insert, one extremely angry Simon!!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep slamming doors too hard and make up/moisturising cream marks on door cards. Seriously why do you need so much crap on your hands all the time?

I try my very best to keep people out of the car now.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

MJI4742 said:


> I have the same problem so now she has her own car. Although this is much better I still get to clean it so I take all the crisp bags and rubbish into the utility room and leave them there and wait for the reaction :devil:. after all it work both ways.


genius lmao


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

T.D.K said:


> Seriously why do you need so much crap on your hands all the time?


To keep your hands nice and soft.....

Wheel cleaner can be a biatch to the hands you know.....


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

all is good guys sorted it now ................... was easier than i thought
i just threw a packet of crisps on her shoved a sausage roll in her mouth and slammed her head in the door ?? :driver:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Megs Lad said:


> all is good guys sorted it now ................... was easier than i thought
> i just threw a packet of crisps on her shoved a sausage roll in her mouth and slammed her head in the door ?? :driver:


Perfect, bet the dirty cow loved it too!


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

My Mrs has a thing about NOT slamming car doors.
At present it's meant 3 breakdowns for flat batteries.

Annoys the hell out of me as 9 times out of 10 she has to open and close the door again as it's not shut properly.

I tell her to slam it shut but she doesn't listen.

Car doors are designed and built to be slammed shut


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

My gf always slams the boot which hurts but that's about it.
She's quite well behaved and only really leaves empty sweet packets in the door pocket


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I dunno what you lot are all moaning about....I have never had any issues with past girlfriends or the now wife.

Set the ground rules at the start and make it very clear you will not tolerate any of X Y or Z....done job.

Always worked for me!

Another question how many of you on here moaning about this has the stones to actually say something to to your respective partners.....seems like a load of brave boys behind keyboards to me :lol:


----------



## john182rs (Oct 25, 2012)

Megs Lad said:


> and all i seem to get wen i have a moan is "*live a little its only a car*" lol this pisses me right off


I had this once, made her walk home after shopping one night and gave her the same line of 'live a little, its only 3 miles walk, it'll do your health some good'

Needless to say I didnt get any nookie that night but also she dont slam my doors anymore either.

Oh an how to get her to stop putting hands on windows or feet on the dash board?? Make her clean them, I did now she has never done it since....


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

john182rs said:


> I had this once, made her walk home after shopping one night and gave her the same line of 'live a little, its only 3 miles walk, it'll do your health some good'
> 
> Needless to say I didnt get any nookie that night but also she dont slam my doors anymore either.
> 
> Oh an how to get her to stop putting hands on windows or feet on the dash board?? Make her clean them, I did now she has never done it since....


That is how it's done my friends lol


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Qiet surprised by the comments about kids..My oldman would have placed a size 10 where I sit if I slammed the car door or messed up his car as a kid. If kids are a problem its because they were never taught not to be one. the fact that she doesnt understand a nice car needs to be looked after is because she was never taught that by her father..parents that are sloppy have kids that are. I had a friend who smoked in my car once and he found it great fun to laugh at me when I got upset about it. When we were finished visiting a place 20 miles away he went for a quick pee and I cleared of home. he got the message about the last laugh and never did it again..


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

my mrs respects my car and her own most of the time although as she is a traveling rep rubbish does seem to build up but she always sorts it out


----------



## Stason (Jul 15, 2012)

i have fairly strict rules in my car, so did the previous owner, no smoking, no eating/drinking and no garden plant pots or other ridiculous things.

this is one reason why i surprise everyone in my car when they say "oh it smells like a new car how many miles has it done?"..."82 thousand."

Get the honest look of disbelief, even now those that experienced the smell months or weeks ago get in and say the same again.

but to me the car is still exactly like it was brand new so i get the chance to drive it that way, everyday if i carry on with my simple yet effective strict rules.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Megs Lad said:


> really have had it up to here now  with my girlfriends habits in my car !! if its not sausage roll flakes or crisp packets stuffed in door pocket or the dirty footprints on the sills , hand prints on the windows really the list goes on and oh the constant slamming of the doors why do women do this ??? its not a tank love !!!
> 
> and all i seem to get wen i have a moan is "live a little its only a car" lol this pisses me right off
> 
> anyone else with the same problem ??


I would love to take a huge Cleveland Steamer right on your drivers seat just for a laugh. :thumb:

Clean that sir.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

cbr6fs said:


> My Mrs has a thing about NOT slamming car doors.
> At present it's meant 3 breakdowns for flat batteries.
> 
> Annoys the hell out of me as 9 times out of 10 she has to open and close the door again as it's not shut properly.
> ...


That's not entirely accurate.
I'm pretty sure manufacturers spend millions of £/$ developing doors which shut perfectly so they don't need to be slammed, and prevent eventually wrecking all the levers, sensors and motors inside the door.

Most new higher end cars have a slam prevention system which stops the door on contact and then gently/softly draws it to close.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Grommit said:


> I would love to take a huge Cleveland Steamer right on your drivers seat just for a laugh. :thumb:
> 
> Clean that sir.


if she dunt beat u to it mate lmao


----------

